# Rusty brake disc



## Maverick2012 (Apr 21, 2019)

Is there anyway to stop brake discs getting rusty while detailing my car?

Sick of spending hours detailing only to go for a short drive and my alloys are covered in rust dust and have got to clean them again!

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bilt Hamber atom-mac

:thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The Cueball said:


> Bilt Hamber atom-mac
> 
> :thumb:


+1

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick2012 (Apr 21, 2019)

Ordered some, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Bilt Hamber atom-mac
> 
> :thumb:


+2 Really good stuff. Recently started using it myself.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

How many ml of atom Mac do you use in say 1L spray bottle?


----------

